# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  استفاده از idhttp بجای idftp

## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام.
1- برای دریافت فایل آیا روش HTTP بهتر است یا FTP ؟(این بهتر بودن هم از نظر سرعت مدنظرمه و هم از نظر اینکه محدودیتی برای دانلود همزمان چندکاربر نداشته باشه)
من یک FTPServer دارم که یک فایل رو به اشتراک میذاره و توسط چندین کاربر قراره دانلود بشه،میخوام بدونم که اگر این کاربران همزمان شروع به دانلود این فایل کنن،در سرعت کندی پیش نمیاد؟

2-من چطوری باید یک idHTTPServer تعریف کنم که دقیقا مث FTPServer یک فایل رو به اشتراک بگذاره؟
یعنی کاربر با استفاده از idHTTP چطوری میتونه از idHTTPServer فایل دریافت کنه؟

ممنون

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

کسی راهنمایی برای من نداره؟

----------


## Felony

> 1- برای دریافت فایل آیا روش HTTP بهتر است یا FTP ؟(این بهتر بودن هم از نظر سرعت مدنظرمه و هم از نظر اینکه محدودیتی برای دانلود همزمان چندکاربر نداشته باشه)


FTP پروتکل قدیمی هست و سالهاست به روزرسانی نداشته. روزگاری برای انتقال فایل گزینه مناسبی بود ولی در حال حاظر به دلایل مختلف جای خودش رو به پرتوکول های دیگه خصوصا همون HTTP/S داده.
با توجه به قابلیت های مثل parallel chunk download که HTTP ارائه میده گزینه مناسب تری هست بین این دو پروتکل.




> 2-من چطوری باید یک idHTTPServer تعریف کنم که دقیقا مث FTPServer یک فایل رو به اشتراک بگذاره؟
> یعنی کاربر با استفاده از idHTTP چطوری میتونه از idHTTPServer فایل دریافت کنه؟


https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...end-for-single

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خیلی ممنون بابت پاسخت
ولی توی این لینکی که فرستادی از idhttp استفاده نشده اصلا.
در ضمن چجوری میشه parse نویسی کرد؟
یعنی یه متن رو یا command خاص که خودمون تعریف کردیم رو از طریق idhttp ارسال بشه و idhttpserver دریافت کنه

----------


## Mask

در نمونه هایی که برای کار با indy نوشته شده میتونین کار با نسخه سرور http رو یادبگیرید.
http://www.indyproject.org/sockets/demos/index.en.aspx

----------

